# USDA admits to exterminating bees



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

read it. 

I just find to many articles bend to many facts. here is one example for all you beef farmers.

Cows are supposed to eat grass. If you are running a cow operation where the birds are eating your grain and you think the birds are the problem, the real problem is that you’re feeding cows the wrong food! If you raise your cows on grass, the birds don’t get into the grain and you don’t have to poison the birds.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Grass fed beef...no thank you.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Mbeck, why not?? It's only 20-$30lbs?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

wildbranch2007 said:


> I just find to many articles bend to many facts. here is one example for all you beef farmers.
> 
> Cows are supposed to eat grass. If you are running a cow operation where the birds are eating your grain and you think the birds are the problem, the real problem is that you’re feeding cows the wrong food! If you raise your cows on grass, the birds don’t get into the grain and you don’t have to poison the birds.


I find many posts also bend facts. For instance, that is a quotation in the article, not the words of the author of the article.


----------



## Dave1958 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mbeck said:


> Grass fed beef...no thank you.


Unfortunately, this shows the differences in philosophies in all livestock operations(I consider bees livestock). I have been around and raised beef cattle my entire life. All cattle we raised only got grain about 2 weeks before slaughter. Why, because that's the way my dad and granddad did it(I do understand why). Personally, I don't believe in feedlot operations, but I know where beef I eat comes from


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Dave, is it because they tend to want to die if you feed them grain for more than two weeks?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Solomon Parker said:


> Dave, is it because they tend to want to die if you feed them grain for more than two weeks?


You can be very funny! 

I don't think a discussion on the natural diet of commercial domesticated cattle is going to be very productive. They have been under the development and stewardship of Man for nearly 6000 years. (Which as you know is from the beginning )
Can we limit the conversation to what makes them taste good!


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

Mbeck said:


> Can we limit the conversation to what makes them taste good!


Heinz 57?
:lookout:


----------



## Level 4 (Feb 4, 2012)

A 10 hour smoke above alder chips? MMMMMM good.


----------

